# Philadelphia Flower Show



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey all,
I had the opportunity to go to Philadelphia Flower Show today (3/10/07) and here are some quick snaps of the Paphiopedilums they had there.






Paph. Jerry Spence





Paph. St. Swithin (1 of the 4 Paph. St Swithin that were there)





Paph. Susan Booth





Paph. Winston Churchill hybrid





Paph. St. Swithin 





Paph. Stone Ground





Paph. Lady Booth





Paph. Micheal Koopowitz





Paphiopedilum section

Enjoy!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2007)

Somehow this lovely dark Paphiopedilum came home with me!






If you must know, what this is...it is Paph. (Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')

got it from Waldor Orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, very dark. Thanx for the photos.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh wow that is the darkest blooms ever! very nice


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2007)

nice photos thanks eric


----------



## Heather (Mar 11, 2007)

That Macabre cross is DARK! 
I had a disagreement when we did our display because my friend helping REALLY wanted a very dark paph to be against the yellows. It did look great there but messed up the color flow. We had a judge come and critique and the first thing she did was move the Paph. 

I love the second St. Swithin also.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 11, 2007)

What a display, some very well grown plants. Maybe one day I'll have impressive specimens like those. There I go dreaming again...

I can see why the dark one fallowed you home.


----------



## Hien (Mar 11, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Somehow this lovely dark Paphiopedilum came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really love these dark types, how much Waldor wants to let the plant goes home with you?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2007)

beautiful paph that followed you home!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh no! Not another one for my wish-list...


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 13, 2007)

Hien said:


> I really love these dark types, how much Waldor wants to let the plant goes home with you?



Originally, the price was $80 but got the plant for $70!


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 13, 2007)

Excellent price... I would have spent that.


----------

